# Denon receiver



## Hondox (Dec 10, 2016)

So I have a new denon reciver running optical cable to my samsung tv it's about 3 months old never a problem now all of a sudden every 5 min or so the pcm/dig drops from the reciver loosing sound for a split second the kicks back on sometimes will happen twice in a row I'm loosing my mind I've reset my tv and reciver and it's still doing it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hondox said:


> So I have a new denon reciver running optical cable to my samsung tv it's about 3 months old never a problem now all of a sudden every 5 min or so the pcm/dig drops from the reciver loosing sound for a split second the kicks back on sometimes will happen twice in a row I'm loosing my mind I've reset my tv and reciver and it's still doing it.


We need more info. What is the source of the audio to the Denon and how is it supplied ? Why are you running an optical cable to the TV ?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Ideally your video source (DISH, DirecTV, whatever) should go directly to your Denon receiver via HDMI (but could be other connections). The output of your receiver should go to your TV via HDMI. Optical shouldn't be needed at all.


----------



## Z_finigan (Jan 26, 2019)

I've owned a handful of different receivers. And I can tell you. Try another device. If it happens then to. 
That's how mine started. And then it got to the point it will not decode anything. 
It will get worse. 

Denon is not the only brand that has this problem. Many other ones do to. 

You would think. It's been a problem for well over 10 years. From what I have read. 
The chip on the decoder fails and starts to over heat. You think they would fix it. But its a money maker. 

All my amps / channels work. 7/1 But now only ext-in mode.


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a similar problem with a Denon 3800 several years ago, got it repaired (which required replacing main board for several $100), and it happened again a couple of years later. I think it was due to it being stuck in a closed cabinet with limited airflow, and I haven't seen any failures on two successive Denon units that are in a cabinet with much-improved ventilation. I can't say that heat was definitely what killed the receiver, but the amps do get pretty hot and need moving air to cool down.

Optical cables are also pretty fragile, especially cheap ones, so you may want to swap it out if you haven't already. As was mentioned, HDMI has largely relegated optical to the scrapheap of history for most modern home theaters, and I think that's a good thing. Fewer cables mean fewer opportunities for failure.


----------

